# (Ingersoll Rand T30) - Where should this pipe go?



## mawrick (Oct 31, 2012)

Any of you guys know how these pipes are supposed to be connected - and to what ? (I presume they have something todo with taking the pressure of the cylinders when the compressor stops??), as it sits today they are just going straight into the air.




















Overview of one of the compressors:


----------

